# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  NABBA Hellas Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις 2007 (18 Νοεμβρίου, Athens Imperial)

## Polyneikos

Ένας αγώνας που έλειπε από το αρχείο του Bodybuilding.gr, το Κύπελλο Ακρόπολις που είχε διοργανωθεί στις 18 Νοεμβρίου 2007 στο ξενοδοχείο Athens Imperial.




*Γενικός Νικητής του αγώνας ο Στέλιος Ιωαννίδης από την Πάτρα, παλιός αθλητής .*











*
Την απονομή μαζί με τον πρόεδρο της NABBA Hellas , Βασίλη Σερέτη κάνει ο Γενικός Νικητής του Ακρόπολις 2006, Μάρκος Κότυλακ*







*Στα αξιοσημείωτα και το guest posing του Αντώνη Κονδύλη
*

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτός ο αγώνας ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου η αρχή της πτώσης της NABBA Hellas, που τα προηγούμενα χρόνια είχε κάνει πολύ δυνατούς αγώνες. Παρότι ο Γενικός Νικητής και φίλος μου Στέλιος Ιωαννίδης ήταν σε φόρμα που θα μπορούσε να χτυπήσει Γενικό σε οποιοδήποτε ελληνικό αγώνα, η συμμετοχή ήταν σχετικά μικρή και η πλειοψηφία των αθλητών άρχισε να δείχνει προτίμηση σε άλλες ομοσπονδίες.

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά δεν τον θυμάμαι καθόλου αυτόν τον αγώνα. Και ναι τότε είχε αρχίσει η πτώση της NABBA Hellas. Πρέπει να ακολούθησαν άλλοι δυο αγώνες το 2008.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτός ο αγώνας ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου η αρχή της πτώσης της NABBA Hellas, που τα προηγούμενα χρόνια είχε κάνει πολύ δυνατούς αγώνες. Παρότι ο Γενικός Νικητής και φίλος μου Στέλιος Ιωαννίδης ήταν σε φόρμα που θα μπορούσε να χτυπήσει Γενικό σε οποιοδήποτε ελληνικό αγώνα, η συμμετοχή ήταν σχετικά μικρή και η πλειοψηφία των αθλητών άρχισε να δείχνει προτίμηση σε άλλες ομοσπονδίες.


Πανο δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάποιον ρόλο που το αναφέρω, αλλά ο Κονδύλης που έκανε guest στον αγώνα της NABBA Hellas, είχε παίξει 2 εβδομάδες πριν στο Κύπελλο της WABBA και πήρε τον Γενικό.
Νομίζω θα ήταν δυνατή μονομαχία αν παίζαν μαζι σε εναν αγώνα!

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα και τον Στέλιο Ιωαννίδη και τον Αντώνη Κονδύλη εκείνη την περίοδο τους ετοίμαζε ο Μάρκος Κότυλακ, ήταν με κάποιο τρόπο στην ίδια ομάδα. Ο Αντώνης ήταν μεγαλύτερος σε διαστάσεις, αλλά ο Στέλιος έβγαζε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες και το σώμα του ήταν πολύ ψημένο από πολλά περισσότερα χρόνια προπόνησης. Σίγουρα θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να τους βλέπαμε δίπλα πόζα-πόζα.

----------


## ZacharyVslks

> Κώστα και τον Στέλιο Ιωαννίδη και τον Αντώνη Κονδύλη εκείνη την περίοδο τους ετοίμαζε ο Μάρκος Κότυλακ, ήταν με κάποιο τρόπο στην ίδια ομάδα. Ο Αντώνης ήταν μεγαλύτερος σε διαστάσεις, αλλά ο Στέλιος έβγαζε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες και το σώμα του ήταν πολύ ψημένο από πολλά περισσότερα χρόνια προπόνησης. Σίγουρα θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να τους βλέπαμε δίπλα πόζα-πόζα.


Συγγνώμη παιδια, εγω που δεν ξέρω τί σημαίνει ψημένο;

----------


## Polyneikos

Μυική ποιότητα,ωρίμανση, που προέρχεται από την χρόνια προπόνηση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ZacharyVslks

> Μυική ποιότητα,ωρίμανση, που προέρχεται από την χρόνια προπόνηση


Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση.

----------

